# This 8 year old girl can shred.



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 3, 2012)

Me before watching video - "Yea, I can play guitar!"
Me after watching video - "....I need to sell my guitar and drown myself."


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 3, 2012)

Hell yeah.  Wish I was that good at 8.  Hell I didn't even start playing til I was 12.


----------



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

djlance said:


> Me before watching video - "Yea, I can play guitar!"
> Me after watching video - "....I need to sell my guitar and drown myself."



Exactly what I thought. That actually doesn't look terribly difficult, it's pretty linear but she's still 8.


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I've seen her before she rips man she has a couple other songs up too...


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 3, 2012)

Not bad for an eight year old. I was expecting more.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2012)

Those don't look like 8 year old girl hands, she must play so much her hands morphed...


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2012)

Thousands of 6 year old Jap girls are way better at the violin then that girl is on the guitar.


----------



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Those don't look like 8 year old girl hands, she must play so much her hands morphed...



She pins gear in her finger muscles.


----------



## troubador (Feb 3, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Thousands of 6 year old Jap girls are way better at the violin then that girl is on the guitar.



Yeah but violin practically plays itself.





 (jk)


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Feb 3, 2012)

i would sure be damn proud father...


----------



## Madmann (Feb 4, 2012)

This girl's future is brighter than that weird roid-using boy!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2012)

raw talent right there.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2012)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Thousands of 6 year old Jap girls are way better at the violin then that girl is on the guitar.



Theres a video on yt of a little Japanese boy playing Crazy Train on stage with Ozzie, he shreds like a bad ass...  He has no emotion in his face and looks like a robot, but he shreds it...


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Bad ass! Now she just needs to work on the head banger / hair flip thing and she's ready for OzFest!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 4, 2012)

maniclion said:


> Theres a video on yt of a little Japanese boy playing Crazy Train on stage with Ozzie, he shreds like a bad ass...  He has no emotion in his face and looks like a robot, but he shreds it...



link?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 4, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> link?








YouTube Video


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 4, 2012)

He's pretty damn good.


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 8, 2012)

she's talented


----------

